# Suggestion: Change default to NOT remember me.



## Adam1115

Most websites default to NOT remember your log in, unless you check the box that says remember me (which makes sense, because once you check it you don't have to do it again...)

TCF defaults to the check box being 'remember me', so every time you visit the site from a shared computer, you have to remember to UNCHECK the box, or else you've left a cookie on the computer allowing anyone to see the history and log in to your account...


----------



## Combat Medic

I remember this suggestion being made before. Dave's response was basically "Not only no, but hell no." I think they want to track us better. Probably makes the ad revenue a little better.

And, with the disdain that the senior moderators show for us, I don't expect this to ever change.


----------



## Francesco

Are there junior moderators?


----------



## heyitscory

Francesco said:


> Are there junior moderators?


Only in that Dan is young enough to be Mike or Ann's kid.


----------



## Adam1115

Combat Medic said:


> I remember this suggestion being made before. Dave's response was basically "Not only no, but hell no." I think they want to track us better. Probably makes the ad revenue a little better.
> 
> And, with the disdain that the senior moderators show for us, I don't expect this to ever change.


That makes no sense. Why would it track us better to accidentally leave your account logged in on a public computer...?

Of course I want my computer to 'remember me' but I often times access TCF from computers that aren't mine... I've forgotten to clear the remember me and had to go back to 'log out'.


----------



## Fofer

Combat Medic said:


> I remember this suggestion being made before. Dave's response was basically "Not only no, but hell no."


I recall it as well, here's the original request, made by Mavenelle.

David Bott, the previous owner of TCF, said no, along with glib advice on how to "log out" (as if that's the "solution" we never knew,) and then locked the thread.


----------



## MikeMar

I find it VERY annoying too, when I login from another computer.

So every time you have to uncheck it, but the 1 time you want to stay logged on you don't have to click.

hmm MANY MANY clicks vs 1, seems like switching would make a WORLD of sense.


----------



## Mavenelle

MikeMar said:


> I find it VERY annoying too, when I login from another computer.
> 
> So every time you have to uncheck it, but the 1 time you want to stay logged on you don't have to click.
> 
> hmm MANY MANY clicks vs 1, seems like switching would make a WORLD of sense.


+1,000.

I'm happy to join the chorus (again) to ask please-please-please to change this default to NOT remember us unless asked.


----------



## justapixel

I don't believe I have ever shown disdain at a request like this. I don't know how old Mike is, but I qualify as a senior in some circumstances. 

Moderators can't change these things, and it's not our decision. It's up to Capable.


----------



## Fofer

justapixel said:


> Moderators can't change these things, and it's not our decision. It's up to Capable.


What's the best way to communicate concerns/suggestions/feedback to Capable, then? Do their employees read this sub-forum?


----------



## Mike Lang

Fofer said:


> Do their employees read this sub-forum?


Daily. Don't mistake a lack of replies for them not seeing the requests. I know they're quite busy.


----------



## Adam1115

Thanks mods!


----------



## MikeMar

justapixel said:


> I don't believe I have ever shown disdain at a request like this. I don't know how old Mike is, but I qualify as a senior in some circumstances.
> 
> Moderators can't change these things, and it's not our decision. It's up to Capable.


Yeah it's annoying if I'm on a friends computer or something, there is no reason to leave it on remember me, but I have to either

A) Remember to click off remember me OR
B) Remember to logoff

And the biggest thing, I don't think I have ever seen ANY webpages that have remember me set as default!


----------



## Adam1115




----------



## eddyj

Just ran into this yesterday, at my brother's place. I still don't get why it cannot default to unchecked. If it want it checked, I check it once and I am done. For unchecked, you have to remember every time, which is much harder.


----------



## Adam1115

Looks like Avsforum has switched to the 'non-checked' behavior... TCF is the only forum I go to that does this now...


----------



## Mavenelle

I'm not sure if this is getting any traction or not, but I'm bumping this thread in honor of my being out of town and NOT on my own (remembered) machine for two weeks.

Already I'm frustrated with having to UN-check "remember me" from my Dad's computer, my Mom's computer, my BFF's computer... etc.



eddyj said:


> I still don't get why it cannot default to unchecked. If it want it checked, I check it once and I am done. For unchecked, you have to remember every time, which is much harder.


Also, what Eddy said.



Please please please please PLEASE!?!?!?

This one little teeny tiny thing would make such a HUGE difference. I'm begging the powers that be... puh-leeeeeeze make this change?

I'll never ask for anything else again.

:up:


----------



## Adam1115

I noticed this has been fixed, thank you!!!


----------

